# Border terrier and cats- a bad mix?



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello people of the dog forums 

This is my first post here- I usually hang out in the cat section.

My dear old Samoyed Boris died last year aged 14 1/2 years. We had to let him be PTS, one of the most emotionally painful days in my life. Getting another dog to share our lives has not been something we have been able to even think about for quite a while now. However, we have now decided that later next year (August onwards), when my work routine will be much more amenable to us getting a dog again, we would like to get a pet dog.

We also have a couple of BSH cats and will most likely have three by then too. They are house cats and so we obviously need a dog who will get along with the cats (and hopefully they will get along with him too ).

We have not made any definitive decision about what breed of dog we would like. We do not want another Samoyed as thet would seem too much like a "replacement" for our dear old Bozzer. I have always loved Border Terriers but I am concerned that their inbred instincts may mean they would harrass the cats.

So the purpose of my post is to get some suggestions regarding a breed that would be cat friendly. Anyone have any experience of keeing BTs and cats? Any opinions or views would be welcomed.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a lady on a dog forum I use that owns both BTs and BSH - with no problems 
I think as long as the dogs, and cats are introduced correctly most breeds will be ok.

I own a rescue JRT and two rescue cats (BSH Crosses) all get on fine.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If you get a dog from a pup they generally love their cats... I have a friend with a greyhound.. she has two cats.. I have friends with cats and terriers they all get on..


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

My cats (all three of them) get on fine with my Jack Russell who i have had from a pup She love them and will sleep beside them  I also own a Greyhound and a Saluki cross who also are fine with the cats. my cross breed can be a bit grumpy with them though.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you have to bring them up together for the best chance?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your samoyed, they are fantastic dogs I had a rescue on for 8half years. I had a cat too and a rabbit and he never bothered with any of them.

I would think any sort of terrier may be a problem with cats personally because of their chase instincts and prey drive. I know there is exceptions to every rule and people have successfully had breeds you wouldnt traditionally think of as safe or good with cats but brought up with them and with careful introduction and initially management they have been ok. I think,however, to up the chance of a success rate you would need to look at breeds that dont have a high chase/prey/hunting drive.

If you dont want to consider another sammy a Finnish Lapphund might be worth looking into. They are I think another spitz pastoral breed and seem to have lovely personalaties. I dont know a great deal about them but I was looking at them at discover dogs a few years back and the breeder I was talking too said one of her pups was trained as a hearing dog I think is was.

Other than this if you might like to consider the rescue route you may find a breed thats generally good with cats and maybe even find one thats lived with cats already. All breeds have its own rescue,plus they are usually a way of getting honest information about a breed.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I know a guy who had a cat first then got a border terrier as a pup (now 18 months and intact). They get on fine, it's easier if they're raised alongside each other.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Ted is fine with cats... he tends to chase birds but doesn't bother with anything bigger?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a terrier cross and 3 cats. I have had the dog since she was 10 weeks old, and when brought into the house, the cats beat her. She has a very healthy respect for them, but will chase if they run as she thinks its a game. When the cat stops running she stops, they just need to be taught early on that the cats aren't for chasing. Pups personality will be a part of it, but you do need a cat that will put the dog in its place as well. In my experience anyway, not sure about others!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

my dad rehomes a 4yo border terror, he had never lived with a cat, it took him a while to learn not to chase daisy, but he ignores her now


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I think if you get a pup, and put in the work, you should have no problems at all. Not saying it can't be done with an older dog too, but if you're a first time terrier owner a pup is best so it can be socialised with the cats during the socialisation period.

I've got a Jack Russell and 3 cats and I trust him completely with them.

Am I right in thinking you had 2 of the cats with your sammy? If that's the case they should take to the pup well. I rehomed 2 Selkirks, luckily they had lived in a home with a few dogs before I got them so they don't run from my dog.

Occasionally my dog will chase the cats if they run, but his 'leave' is very good so I can stop him mid chase if he forgets himself. If he does catch up with the cats he either smiles at them or they whack him one. I don't worry leaving them together at all.

He does need to chase though, so he's allowed to chase squirrels and catch rats at the stables and that satisfies that urge in him.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend has a BT and a cat, the dog came first. He ignores the cat, but other peoples cats are fair game to him!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Doolally said:


> Am I right in thinking you had 2 of the cats with your sammy?


I did, but different cats. Who have also passed away sadly. They all got on fine


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I own a Staffie, according to the book they don't get on with other dogs or small animals. Mine does. 

I think its how they are introduced, Duke was a puppy when we had Jasper who was 12 years old at the time. He died at 14, and I got two sibling kittens. I now have three indoor cats and an outdoor rabbit, my dog is fine with them.

Cats and dogs are said to be enemies and for the most part that's true but they do tend to tolerate each other in the home.


----------



## Raini (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have a BT and he does have a strong prey instinct, although I honestly believe he wants to play rather than kill - he's had opportunities and hasn't ever hurt anything. I think if you got a puppy it would work out fine as long as your cats aren't particularly skittish?

(I'm a big fan of BTs, I know that I'm biased but they really do make fantastic pets.)

Rx


----------



## Sharon.T. (May 10, 2011)

They are a *great* mix! My border Terrier joined my family last Christmas. I had 5 cats at the time. 3 younger ones & 2 old cats (14 & 19) & he was great with them. He learned his place & respected them after with no injury to him, or them. He plays 'chase' with his black cat best friend, Stabby. If Rufus is lying down my cat goes up to him & starts patting him until he does. It looks bad to outsiders to see him chasing the cat but Stabby makes him chase him & makes sure he's never more (or less) than a foot in front of him. He loves all the cats & sleeps with them, sharing his bed with Stabby too. Even my cat who wasn't a dog fan loves him. (That could be because it stops neighbourhood cara coming in!) I read, worryingly that borders like your cats but are not friendly to other cats. That has not been the case at all! One of the neighbours cats still comes in because he knows my dog is ok. He wants to go & lick & play with every cat he sees on the street, though I don't allow him to but a cat around the corner still came up to him & now runs up to greet him as a result. So far as the other animals are concerned the only ones I wouldn't trust him with are rodents. He was fine with the neighbour's loose rabbits & has been fine with birds we rescue from the cats & sometimes raise, great with my African Pygymy Hedgehog (just wary - it's sharp!) & no problem with my tortoises. My harvest mice & hamsters he would definitely kill. His reaction proves it. He helped Stabby kill a rat unfortunately & reacts the same to my pets.
We had a lurcher when we had 7 cats & he was super with them. Loved them all. If you get them from puppies especially, they accept your cats. I'm so sorry about your Samoyed, it's very hard to lose your pets. I hope you manage to fill the gap left behind successfully? Hope this helps?
Love,
Sharon.
Xxx


----------

